# Blue Bird WWII



## vanepscheute (Dec 27, 2013)

At this moment i am working on a painting from the Blue Bird, this ship was build in 1938 as a private yacht, and was used in operation dynamo to rescue soldiers from the french beaches.
Enclosed is a foto made sometime during WWII and i am working on a painting from this foto.
Can anyone tell me when this foto was made and where, what type of flag was in the fore mast.
And what is the kolom half way the big wooden sloop.

Thanks in advance

Gr
Denis


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

vanepscheute said:


> At this moment i am working on a painting from the Blue Bird, this ship was build in 1938 as a private yacht, and was used in operation dynamo to rescue soldiers from the french beaches.
> Enclosed is a foto made sometime during WWII and i am working on a painting from this foto.
> Can anyone tell me when this foto was made and where, what type of flag was in the fore mast.
> And what is the kolom half way the big wooden sloop.
> ...


It appears to be a red ensign flying on the outer starboard hoist.
From that it can be assumed the vessel is in U.K. waters, and that the vessel is not a U.K. registered vessel. ( ie. the flag is a courtesy flag)
The "column' abaft the Funnel is her mainmast although it looks a bit strange. ( Note:- it is supporting her aerials /antennas - it seems.)
The topmast is almost but not quite invisible against the sky (Bad photographic exposure setting ?)
The other column half way along the wooden "sloop" - I'm not sure about - but maybe some temporary arrangement for Minesweeping Operations or even additional aerial supports.
Maybe a wartime temporary addition for that purpose only.
Could also just be ventilator trunks with ventilators obscured against sky background - camera over exposure again ?


----------



## vanepscheute (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info, but I am almost 100% sure the vessel was UK registered during WWII.
Maybe the picture was taken in another country??
But I agree that on the starboard hoist it should be a courtesy flag.

Gr
Denis


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

vanepscheute said:


> Thanks for the info, but I am almost 100% sure the vessel was UK registered during WWII.
> Maybe the picture was taken in another country??
> But I agree that on the starboard hoist it should be a courtesy flag.
> 
> ...


Hmm - o.k.
Then maybe the photo was taken when she first arrived in the U.K. i.e. before she became registered there.
If that is indeed the red ensign she is flying (it's not very clear) then she was in U.K. waters, either that or the crew had no idea whatsoever about flag etiquette, which, in those days, I doubt, but it is just possible, I suppose.


----------



## vanepscheute (Dec 27, 2013)

Well we probably will never know, but it is dark and foggy whether anyway so i will keep the colours of the flag a bit misty and onclear.
If the painting is ready i will post it on Marine art so you can see what result is.
I already posted some of my paintings, you may have seen them.

Thanks for your advise and reaction

Denis


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't say I know anything about this ship but on enlarging the pic the flag definitely bears a cross a signal pennant perhaps. Also in the shot there appears to be something in the water away from the starboard side, some type of submersible perhaps. Also evident the amount of fendering She has on the starboard side. She is also at anchor or moored to a buoy, I'm wondering if She undergoing trials of a New weapon or Midget Submarine?, Only a theory and She does'nt appear to armed. Also looking at crew members fore and aft They all appear to be looking at the object in the water.


----------



## vanepscheute (Dec 27, 2013)

Tony,

Thanks for your help, i don't know why but after Dunkirk everything about this ship is a mystery.

Regards
Denis


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Perhaps You could up-load this pic into Identification Needed for this Ship. May go to a wider audience to view. There are a lot clever Guys out there with masses of information and may come up trumps.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Is this the same one: http://www.adls.org.uk/t1/content/blue-bird-1938-previously-bluebird-ii

Regards
Hugh


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Great work Hugh.


----------



## vanepscheute (Dec 27, 2013)

Hugh,

Thanks very much for the info, it is exactly the same ship, i painted it for the Dutch captain who bought it, in norrmal and in war colours, see "marine paintings"
Some where around page 3
Thanks again

Regards
Denis


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

What Great collection of very knowledgable Men We have on SN any queries soon sorted. THANKS BOYS.


----------



## BUGGINS (Oct 17, 2007)

strange that the RN did not get their hands on her but she was not commissioned as an RN ship. Given the history the picture is probably taken in Northern Ireland waters. The fendering would be to bear off the boats used for boarding.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

See the attached from one of my Dunkirk files (WO 361 Nat Archives). 'BLUEBIRD' is classed as Misc H.M. Ship (small craft). As far as I know these craft were not commissioned so officially not HMS. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for that Hugh well dug out. She can stay in YC/PAS/RMAS. Hugh is it OK if I can save Your do***ent and drop it into the YC/PAS/RMAS section.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Please do Tony.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## BUGGINS (Oct 17, 2007)

Winser`s book "BEF Ships before and after Dunkirk" mentions 4 Blue Birds - 1 Blue Bird motor boat grounded at La Panne and towed off ; 2 Blue Bird motor yacht towed to Malo but sent back when engines failed ; 3 Blue Bird IV motor boat and 4 Blue Bird II motor yacht - did not cross to Dunkirk.

I believe the one mentioned in Hugh`s list is BB 1 above and that BBII is probably erroneously treated as a Dunkirk ship.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, all a little confusing. Looking at the file which is huge it only mentions 3 BLUEBIRDS. The one mentioned above in my post #14 and another two - see the attached below. The owners of the other two vessels are shown to be others and not Malcolm Campbell who is supposed to have owned all '3' BLUEBIRDS.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for that Hugh. I think I will leave the Up-loading of that Do***ent until it can be accertained which one is which. Not an easy task me thinks.


----------

